# New Bolt - Title Not Available



## deback (Nov 15, 2005)

I set up a new Tivo Bolt four days ago (with a cable card) and still have several channels showing "Title Not Available," so there are no show listings in the Guide for those channels (shows "To be announced.") I've connected to Tivo in the Network Settings several times, with no success in fixing this. Is there something else I can do? Thank you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

deback said:


> I set up a new Tivo Bolt four days ago (with a cable card) and still have several channels showing "Title Not Available," so there are no show listings in the Guide for those channels (shows "To be announced.") I've connected to Tivo in the Network Settings several times, with no success in fixing this. Is there something else I can do? Thank you.


What is your zipcode and can you provide an example of the channel with missing data?


----------



## deback (Nov 15, 2005)

I just ran the Guided Setup again (in Settings/Help), and it fixed the problem. I think the problem occurred because I initially ran the Guided Setup before I inserted the Cable Card (it said I could do that, but for some reason, several of the channels were not checked in my list of channels, so those channels didn't get set up during the initial Guided Setup).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Glad it's working. If you're going to be around, maybe you could add your location in UserCP? It might help in the future.


----------

